# native Aufloesung ploetzlich nicht mehr waehlbar



## esszett (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ueber's Wochenende war mein PC aus und als ich ihn heute anschaltete, wunderte ich mich, warum die Aufloesung des einen Monitors ploetzlich total daneben war: 1024x768 als native Aufloesung erkannt - allerdings steht nicht mehr der Name des Monitors (bspw. im Geraetemanager oder in den nVidia-Systemsteuerungen) sondern "Nicht-PnP-Monitor".

Die native Aufloesung des 24 Zoellers (Hyundai W241D) ist *1920x1200*.

Folgendes habe ich bisher probiert:
1. Kabel getauscht
2. anderer DVI-Steckplatz an der Graphikkarte
3. Monitor einzeln angeschlossen
4. Monitor "resettet"
5. Im nVidia-Treiber die Aufloesung 1920x1080 erzwungen - 1200 stellt er mir nicht zur Verfuegung
6. im Treiber versucht, eine eigene Aufloesung (1920x1200) zu erzwingen, was er aber quittiert mit der Aussage, dass das von meiner Anzeige nicht unterstuetzt werde 
7. obwohl ich ausschlieszen kann, dass ein neuer Treiber das Problem verursacht hat, spielte ich trotzdem ein Backup von vorletzter Woche auf die Systemplatte
8. den Treiber fuer die Graphikkarte deinstallierte ich komplett und installierte dann den gleichen Treiber nochmal
9. den Treiber fuer die Graphikkarte deinstallierte ich komplett und installierte dann einen aelteren Treiber nochmal

All diese Versuche blieben bisher ohne Erfolg. Der andere Monitor (LG Flatron 22") wird weiterhin erkannt und auch mit seiner nativen Aufloesung (1680x1050) angesprochen...

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Hat jemand noch eine Idee?


Monitor: Hyundai W241D
Graphikkarte: GTX 470
Netzteil: bequiet SP E7 580W



gruSZe


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Februar 2011)

Hast du beim letztenmal irgendwas anderes installiert durch das es Probleme geben hätte können, manchmal isses dumm und irgendwelche anderen Treiber blockieren. Schon mal systemwiederherstellung versucht?

Evtl bildschirmformat ändern 4:3 16:9 16:10 ??

Das wär das erste was mir so einfällt dazu.


----------



## esszett (14. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich spielte testweise ein altes (Komplett-)Backup ein - gleiches Resultat...

Da ich den Treiber zumindest auf 1920x1080 zwingen kann, kann ich beim Monitor dann 1:1 einstellen, was bedeutet, dass er sich selbst in die native Aufloesung von 1920x1200 schaltet und oben und unten einen schwarzen Rand laesst... Das ist aber nicht das gewuenschte Ergebnis...

Leider fehlt es mir gerade an Suchoptionen... Ich kann zwar weder Graphikkarte noch Monitor als Fehlerquelle ausschlieszen, aber keines macht fuer sich Probleme (Graphikkarte erstellt Bild, Monitor stellt Bild dar)... Einen anderen Rechenknecht habe ich zur Zeit nicht. Ich werde mal probieren, irgendwoher ein HDMI-Kabel zu besorgen und den Monitor damit anzuschlieszen - ansonsten faellt mir momentan nichts ein...


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Februar 2011)

Hast du bei deinem Montior einen Treiber bei liegen bzw. was heist Treiber aber so etwas in der Art.
Bei meinem liegt so etwas bei wenn ich es installiere dann habe ich das selbe Problem und bekomme meine Auflösung von 1920x1200 nicht mehr hin.
Was auf der CD drauf ist soll das Bild verbessern wie Kontraste usw.
Wenn du so etwas nicht hast dann weis ich auch nicht bloss lag das Problem bei mir genau daran , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## esszett (14. Februar 2011)

Achja, Punkt 10 hatte ich vergessen: Monitor-Treiber von der Homepage runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren. Leider ist der Treiber fuer Win2000 bzw. aeltere Versionen und nicht digital signiert - daher ist eine Installation unter Win7 nicht moeglich...

Danke dennoch!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo esszett,

Du sagtest ja bereits, dass der Treiber von der Homepage nicht angenommen würde. Existiert die CD/DVD, die dem Monitor beilag, noch?

Entferne/deinstalliere den Monitor bitte per Hand im Gerätemanager. Gehe nach einem Neustart deines Rechners in die Anzeigeoptionen, wo du die "Eigenschaften von Anzeige" unter Windows einstellen kannst.

Wie grob ist dies bei dir gerastert, also wie wie viele Striche hast du bei der Auswahl zur Auflösung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stelle die Auflösung annähernd der nativen ein, übernimm die Einstellungen und schau mal nach, ob du danach die Möglichkeit zum Einstellen deiner nativen Auflösung hast.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## esszett (14. Februar 2011)

Deine Vorgehensweise hatte ich selbstverstaendlich auch probiert. Auch eine Deinstallation des "Nicht-PNP-Monitors" und anschlieszende Neuinstallation als "PNP-Monitor" brachte keine Aenderung. Einzig durch den Treiber konnte ich 1920x1080 forcieren, wobei mir Windows diese Aufloesung trotzdem nicht anbot. Die groeszte Aufloesung war 1280x720, also 16:9... Darunter gab es noch 1024x768 und 800x600. Mehr gab es nicht.
Interessant war jedenfalls auch, dass beim Windows-Start nicht dieser Windows-Ball (oder was auch immer das ist *g*) kam, sondern der aus Vista bekannte gruene Ladebalken...

Aber es gibt ein kleines Update: Ich habe den Monitor mal per HDMI angeschlossen und nun wurde der Monitor ploetzlich anstandslos wieder als Hyundai erkannt und die native Aufloesung (1920x1200) eingestellt. Richtig zufriedenstellend ist das jedoch nicht, weil selbst durch Kalibrierung die oberen und unteren ~15 Helligkeitsstufen abgesaebelt werden, d.h., es gibt nur noch 15 bis 240 statt 0-255 (wie ich eben auf PRAD.de lesen durfte, liegt das am Monitor, der glaubt, wenn er via HDMI angeschlossen wird, dann handelt es sich bei den empfangenen Daten um einen Film - eindeutiges Resumée: wenn PC, dann DVI). Zwar laesst sich mittels des nVidia-Treibers ein wenig gegensteuern, aber optimal ist das leider nicht. Daher kann das nur eine Uebergangsloesung sein.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen,



esszett schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monitor mal per HDMI angeschlossen und nun wurde der Monitor ploetzlich anstandslos wieder als Hyundai erkannt und die native Aufloesung (1920x1200) eingestellt. Richtig zufriedenstellend ist das jedoch nicht [...] wie ich eben auf PRAD.de lesen durfte, liegt das am Monitor, der glaubt, wenn er via HDMI angeschlossen wird, dann handelt es sich bei den empfangenen Daten um einen Film [...]


 
Uff, das wäre dann natürlich, wie du bereits vermutet hast, ein monitorinternes Problem. Sicherlich hast du nach einer Software in den bekannten Suchmaschinen gesucht, die dieses Problem lösen könnte. Hmm, verzwickt, verzwickt.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## esszett (15. Februar 2011)

"Sicherlich hast du nach einer Software in den bekannten Suchmaschinen gesucht, die dieses Problem lösen könnte."

Das Problem liegt ja offenbar innerhalb des Monitors. Beim HDMI-Signal werden alle Werte zw. 0 und 15 als schwarz und alle zw. 240 und 255 als weisz interpretiert. Nun kann man natuerlich mittels des Graka-Treibers alle Tonwerte zusammenschieben, sodass sie zw. 15 und 240 liegen und dann mit dem Monitor durch Helligkeits- und Kontrastaenderungen dieses Band wieder strecken. Dass dabei aber Informationen verlorengehen, liegt auf der Hand. Gerade in bildkritischen Bereichen ist das ziemlicher Kaese.

Und noch ein Update: Ich habe heute den Monitor an 2 weiteren Rechnern via DVI angeschlossen. An beiden PCs kam nichtmal ein Bild in irgendeiner Aufloesung, der Monitor blieb im Standby. An einem Rechner wurde er in Windows zwar als unbekanntes Anzeigegeraet erkannt, aber man konnte ihm keine Aufloesung zuweisen und den Monitor hat es auch nicht dazu bewegt, aus dem Standby zu erwachen. Da ich das Kabel und nun auch die Graphikkarte als Ursachen ausschlieszen kann, ist wohl der Monitor das Problem.

Hatte jemand schonmal solch ein Problem oder sowas aehnliches? Bzw. kann sich das jemand erklaeren? Ein ploetzlich auftretendes Kontaktproblem wird es ja nicht sein, oder kann sowas vorkommen?

GrueSZe


----------

